# Goat wont stop jumping the darn fence! Advice?



## gemstoneacres12

I have a toggenburg doeling.. She is 2 months old and I just sold her brother and sister and I'm keeping her. She will not stop jumping the fence no matter what I do. Shes in a pen in the big girl pen as they pick on her and im waiting for hee to get a little bigger. They are 5ft panels. I'm lost as what to do. Any advice on what you guys have done or would do would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

She is jumping the fence from the ground? Is there anyone you could put in there with her so she is not alone?


----------



## elchivito

She needs a pal or a higher fence. I had a baby doe who did that, I got tall T posts, 3 feet taller than the cow panel fence, put them in 8 feet apart and temporarily topped the cow panel with welded wire fence. With an extra 3 ft. of height, she took one look at it and gave up. Spoilt the little bugger's fun!


----------



## gemstoneacres12

I tried putting a friend in there and she really didn't like that idea and stayed in one spot and wouldn't go near the other goat. The only one I could trust in there must of scared her. Lol she's jumping straight from the ground. I will do another layer ontop of the panels maybe that will do her in. It just stinks cause she's jumps the fence an then is in the big pen with the big girls and they start going after her and everything.


----------



## MsScamp

Leave her in with the big girls for a day or so. When my doelings get to thinking they are all big and bad and start fighting through the fence to excess (as in constantly), I kick them in with the big girls for a day or so. Talk about an attitude adjustment! Changes their attitude, and solves the problem, toot sweet!


----------



## RoyalFarmsGoats

You could either make your fence higher or add a row of Hotwire to it and hope that nips it in the butt. We have a La Mancha doe who would not only jump but climb like a person over panels it didn't matter how high the fence was she would go over it... Well we ended up with a three legged goat because we had to amputate her fore leg because she went over a panel and clipped her back leg when we got out to her pen it was severed so severely there was no mend or put back together. So anyhow point being do something but I would say if its not too small of a pen I'd put the Hotwire up... Oh and get this the now three legged doe... Still jumps fences... We have finally customized a pen just for her but I tell you I have never met a more persistent doe. She's two years old and this happened a couple months ago.. And I never dreamed she would ever be able to go over another fence so we didn't worry about it... Ha ha she showed us... She's way way stubborn. Anyhow good luck with whatever you end up doing. I sympathize!


----------



## Tenacross

These are some impressive jumpers you folks have.


----------



## neubunny

I'll second the hotwire. Though Toggs are stubborn -- we've had three Togg wethers -- 2 of them couldn't be contained -- Jake (the one we are currently struggling with) will actually bite the hotwire (repeatedly) after it shocks him.


----------



## canthavejust1

I'd also put a hotwire on the inside of the fence about 18-24" from the ground. Mine have all been shocked several times and totally respect the fence now and keep at least a foot away from the wire  my big pasture is only electric wire and they all stay in. I love it!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I also agree hot wire. I had one ND doe who was horrible. I put a strand nose height and used the insulators that stick 6" from the tposts rather than the ones that snug up. She got popped and decided no fun. Although she will go over where the box is (just on the outside of the fence) and listen to see if it is making noise- sneaky little monster.


----------



## gemstoneacres12

I never used electric fence and I researched and could see there is solar and then ones you have to plug in. I'd prefer solar as less mine energy wise.. What would you guys suggest or use for electric fencing? Never used it or ever had it.


----------



## nubeegirl

I have never heard anything good about solar. They are to weak. I recently even upgraded to a bigger electric fencer not to keep the goats in but our dog who has very thick hair was going right under. The bigger one stopped him!


----------



## jddolan

I would put a collar on the goat and tie her inside the pasture,drive a steak in the ground.as long as you keep an eye on her ,getting tangled


----------



## neubunny

solar -- not worth the $. 

Maybe if you live somewhere really sunny AND have a separate battery backup? 

Mine never held a charge through a rainy day in Michigan.


----------



## mjs500doo

We had this problem with begonia at first. She was a jumper, a bad one too. She actually learned to climb (not kidding), she'd jump and kick her back legs in the panel and up and over she'd go. We ended up doing "head blocks" using rope about a foot inside the pens from the top. That ways when she tried to jump, the rope blocked her leap and she'd stumble enough to throw her back on the ground. Eventually she got sick of trying. We now just run 2 stand hot wire on the panels. One in the middle for ones who like to stand on the fence and the other at the top.


----------



## geonjenn

We have several solar fences on our property. They are the kind that are designed to move around. We had them containing the goats for a while but have since moved them and they are containing horses, donkeys, cows and llamas. Haven't had any problems with them at all.


----------



## gemstoneacres12

geonjenn said:


> We have several solar fences on our property. They are the kind that are designed to move around. We had them containing the goats for a while but have since moved them and they are containing horses, donkeys, cows and llamas. Haven't had any problems with them at all.


What brand do you use?


----------



## geonjenn

gemstoneacres12 said:


> What brand do you use?


We use Gallagher. I think the charger we use is this one... http://www.gallagherusa.com/electric-fencing/permanent.component.aspx?mktprodid=874. Or at least it is very similar. We do have lots of sun here though.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I too have used Gallagher, and never had a problem. The one thing I noticed is you do want to get a little bigger one, and again grounding is important- I just hammer two poles - and move the whole thing if needed. I use the orange wire or white tape (even if you use the metal wire I still put a few strands more as a visual reminder). There are also electric (depending on how giant of one you use) that come with little jumper cable to use an actual battery


----------



## geonjenn

We have one big pasture sectioned off into three using only the solar electric fences. One corner is wired on two sides with just one strand, and the other two parts are divided by the three strand portable fence. There are horses, cows and llamas in one section and horses and a mini donkey in one section. The third section we are keeping empty to let the grass grow. 

Yesterday we had a big storm and afterward we were inspecting the fences for fallen trees - only one HUGE one (the goats will be very happy when that gets cleaned up). Anyway, the single strand looked a little droopy so my husband went to check the power box and it was gone. Not blown off the pole, gone. Stolen. We are 99.9% sure it was a guy we had working at the barn in exchange for boarding some horses but kicked him out a couple of months ago for not properly taking care of his horses and some things going missing. So this guy had to have jumped the fence and trekked a good ways to steal the box. There were footprints in the grass on the outside of the fence by the highway and the box was there last weekend. The dummy lives a mile up the road and put up an electric fence in his front yard a couple of days ago.

Anyway my point is to engrave something identifying on the box, record the serial number. Place it far from the outside edge of your property and try to secure it to rhe pole really well. Oh and be careful who you allow on your property. LOL

But the good news is all the animals still keep their distance and haven't gone through it since it is not electrified. We are trying to keep it a secret from them as long as we can.


----------

